# Buying tractors online without personally looking at them



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I often look at tractors online and would like to purchase one of them from time to time. I feel like I need to go look at it and drive it. Most of the places I come across are not implement dealers they are Local guys who buy and sell tractors. When I contact them the first thing I ask is where did the tractor come from? Many times I get the run a round and I never get a answer or the owners name who previously owned the tractor. I have called a Implement near buy where the tractor is located and asked if I could pay a Mechanic to go look at the tractor and they normally want nothing to do with it. What is everyone's experiences with this situation?

The tractor I am looking at is in Orchard, Iowa 50460. I someone on here lives real close to this location please let me know.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Todd, ifn you r looking at a Deere, it's purty easy to find out where it was built, how it was built, and where it was sold and the service records of the machine (provided by Deere).....if you ain't looking at a Deere....well, shame on you  
Still need feet on the ground to be really comfortable......


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Its Definitely a John Deere. How do I go about getting the info? The serial number is listed.

Thanks


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Todd, here are MY experiences (YMMV):

January 2012 needed to replacement tractor (60-80 HP range) ASAP, looked at everything within couple hundred miles of me and I was being color blind. Finally trimmed list down the final two tractors, both being NH TN70Ds. One a 2004 with 1200 hours, one rear remote within 15 miles (local jockey, I've known for years), priced at $32.5K. The second one was in Arkansas (also a jockey), 2006 model, less than 400 hours, with two remotes, delivered price $26.5K. One owner and all service records documented from local NH dealership.

Ask local jockey about adding second remote and showed him delivered price of second tractor. Told him I wouldn't mind doing business locally, but $6K was a little too expensive for my tastes. He said he couldn't do any better than $32.5K, plus the cost of the second remote. :angry: Went to Farm Credit borrowed the money, had it wired to Arkansas jockey. First truck driver arrived at Jockey to pick up tractor, fell down getting out of truck (jockey thinks he was dunk or high on something). Jockey refused to load tractor, telling driver to hit the road. Jockey then calls me, to tell me what happen and offered to give me my money back. I tell him no, can he get another trucker, which he did. Tractor arrived safe and sound, within 7 days of wiring money. 

Second tractor came out of Texas, but it was brand new (NH-T5-115) with warranty. Seems NH had a year-end clearance of tractors that they offered dealers at 25% off. The Texas dealership was passing on the 'savings'. The hiccup was the warranty started on January 1st and it was a 2013 model, that I was buying towards the end of January 2014 (less than a month into warranty). Waranty work was done at my local NH dealer. The local NH dealership knew the deal I got because I took it to them before I bought, to see if they could even come close to matching price (including delivery/trucking cost). Farm Credit again, tractor arrived within a week. 

Naturally again YMMV

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've had mixed experience with that. 
IMO, many "mechanics" that look at tractors for you don't really have your best interests in mind. I had one mechanic tell me everything was fine, and it most definitely wasn't 
On the other hard, I had MM Weavers mechanic look adt a tractor for me and did an amazing job. He found small items and even went on to tell the seller "you need to fix these issues". The dealer fixed them at no charge to me. Dealer came through and did the right thing, too. 
His attention to these small repairs more than paid for the small amount I paid the mechanic. 
I also had a fellow hay talker look at a tractor for me in Arkansas and did a great job. 
IMO, get someone you can trust and knows what to look for. 
Shouldn't take more than 2-3 hours or $200-$300. Money well spent.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll check with a guy I know that lives near there.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One word: I wouldn't! (Arithmetic straight from Congressional Budget Office.)

Ralph


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I'll check with a guy I know that lives near there.


Thanks, I appreciate it!!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I drove 720 miles roundtrip in a day to check out a few tractors at a jockey. Ended up coming home without a buying a tractor.

The tractor I ended up buying was a 256 miles roundtrip that I made twice before deciding that I was buying.

I'm particular and don't mind driving to check out tractors, implements on the other hand I won't bat an eye.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Paging Barnrope


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

In 2015 I hooked up the trailer on a quest to find a tractor. Had already bought an impliment for it and needed it for harvest in 30 days. Drove north looking. Lots of junk. Ended up in jewell kansas getting one. Seems like 2015 it was hard ti find a decent priced 130pto tractor. Saw one in california and even paid a dealer to go check it out. They went and it was not as advertised. 
On a side note my dad saw a little 50hp kubota cab tractor at j and k sales and they worked out a deal where they were delivering a tractor near us and they put it on the trailer for my dad to look at it. They got there we unloaded it checked it out and ended up buying it. 2 years later he sold it for more than we payed for it (emissions tractors helped that). It was fairly new, like 200-300hrs and 2 years old when he bought it.

So to awnser your question no we have never bought a tractor sight unseen.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I appreciate the thread. Going through same process.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Paging Barnrope


PM sent


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Had a friend that bought a number of pieces of equipment site unseen, you win some and lose some.

A JD 750 dozer higher hours,much better than he hoped.

A 4 axle truck with water well drilling rig,major disaster.

He sold a drilling rig and as it left his ranch I drove in and first words out of his mouth,I forgot it did such and such and didn't say anything to buyer because I forgot. Hope he doesn't make me haul it back from Texas. End of the story, instead of driving off the transport truck they picked it off with a crane. The rigging broke and it was dropped and declared totaled.

He had a grader run away and crash into a tree and was killed 5 years ago now. He had been a chance taker his whole life. But at 56 I had thought he was not as brave as years before. The accident happened at a new to him property 400 miles away and don't know how he came into the grader.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hope this helps


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

There are companies who do such inspections and right sure they are guaranteed. Not sure how widely used with ag tractors but they use to be to me normal in construction equipment. I bought a Volvo mini excavator sight unseen based upon such an inspection. Inspection was not perfect, but would say high degree of accuracy.

I may be old school, I normally at least think I get fair price from a dealer and a better quality item than from individual. The "junk" I have bought over the years all came from individuals and normally was on items I had no idea what I needed to be watching for. Never done well with auctions either.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Buying any equipment is a gamble. More so with used than new. You can check something over carefully and wind up with an ugly expense on something you couldn't have seen, or buy a pig in a poke and get along well. Or all the other way. I've bought 5 tractors in my life, 3 I went and got, 2 I bought and had hauled in sight unseen. Toss out the 50 year old 856, anything can happen to those things. For the rest I say it came out about even. The first tractor I bought was the nicest, lowest hours of all I've bought. Looked at it, bought it, hauled it home. Then spent $1300 to get the injection pump rebuilt. Few years later had $$$ PTO problems. Last one I bought sight unseen, on auction time. Hours can't be right on it. Spent $1000 or a little more to rebuild the MFD hubs.

Your milage may vary. Buyer beware.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought a tractor last year out of Ohio and have been very pleased with it. So much so that they are supposed to have me another one just like it this fall. I did buy from a large Deere dealer which made me feel a little more comfortable about the sight unseen purchase.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've bid on a couple tractors on online auctions but never got one.I would want to buy at a big discounted price buying them without looking at them.I don't really trust the auction co pics.A friend was going to bid on a rake on a online auction,pics looked great.Had his brother look at it who lived nearby.ALOT of welds that were not shown in auction co pics.

I don't take a dealers word for it either after driving a few 100 miles to look at stuff that they said was in great shape and field ready.The worst was a combine that was "Field Ready"Opened the cab door and rats ran out.Seat and I'm sure wiring was chewed to shit.Engine oil was running down the side of combine.Rotten corn in the grain tank.I was going to just leave but went in the store and asked for salesman and asked him why I drove 250 miles to look at a pos that he claimed was field ready.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

swmhay: " I was going to just leave but went in the store and asked for salesman and asked him why I drove 250 miles to look at a pos that he claimed was field ready."

Maybe the term "field ready" is like these terms: When I grew up having a cell number meant in jail or prison. Now your cell number gives you freedom. Then when you have items in store to pay for the clerk says, "swipe it" which when I grew up meant steal it, not at all what they mean.

In both cases to me the meaning of both are 180 degrees form what they did mean.

So maybe "Field ready" now means junk yard or shop ready?

One thing I think that will help such is to make honest and accurate reviews of a company anytime you have any experience with them. IF good tell it, it excellent then brag on them, it such as you had....tell the truth and save another.

In rereading this realized I did buy a used Kubota totally sight unseen. About a year before bought a tractor from this dealership about 80 miles away. Then needed tractor suitable for lawn work using sprayer and rear finishing mower. Call the dealership and got the owner who I had met briefly. Told him what I needed and he asked questions about our yard such as trees, who would use it (my wife being one) so he suggest hydrostat transmission which was a great call. Had a used tractor that suited what we wanted coming in on trade and he gave me the price and it was sold before it ever can in to their lot. He called me about two days later to tell me he was wrong on the tractor, first phone call he said it has I think about 200 hours and it really had about 250. Wanted to know if I still wanted it and he was sorry for the mistake. Knew then had the right company and rep. Tractor did not have a fixed draw bar on it which really does not need but few weeks later was by the dealership and just talking with him mentioned it and he gave me one.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Field Ready Ha! Heard that line enough. Another is when I ask about leaks and I'm told that there are none that they are aware of. I've seen some bombed junk after I show up expecting something better. It makes it easier to know the dealers I won't deal with anymore.

The best is after I see a piece of junk and hear the guy on the phone with someone else selling them a tractor saying 'nothing is wrong with it' and 'I gurantee you're gonna love it'. The buyer was cutting a check for it, I rolled my eyes because I checked that one out too.

I've bid on online auctions, never won. The odd thing is, I would have the high bid on an unreserved and still lose.... only to see it relisted later.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I bought 3 project Deere's online this year based on pics and a very basic visual inspection description. All had noted known issues and being sold as is. One was a non-runner, with no known reason or explanation. For me, my bids were such that I had room left to ship the tractors across the states, cover my wild guess on what the repairs/reconditioning/labor costs would be, and still be reasonably under market value for the given tractor selling in field ready condition locally.

I will say that if I wasn't buying a fixer upper with lots of potential at a deep discount, I'd have a harder time buying site unseen.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

BWfarms said:


> Field Ready Ha! Heard that line enough. Another is when I ask about leaks and I'm told that there are none that they are aware of. I've seen some bombed junk after I show up expecting something better. It makes it easier to know the dealers I won't deal with anymore.
> 
> The best is after I see a piece of junk and hear the guy on the phone with someone else selling them a tractor saying 'nothing is wrong with it' and 'I gurantee you're gonna love it'. The buyer was cutting a check for it, I rolled my eyes because I checked that one out too.
> 
> I've bid on online auctions, never won. The odd thing is, I would have the high bid on an unreserved and still lose.... only to see it relisted later.


I got spoiled early in life I guess.Had a local MF dealer that ran all trades threw his shop before they were sold.And he gave a 90 day warranty.Now days you look at used on lots and about all they do is power wash them.

The last used tractor I bought at a different MF dealer also came with 90 day warranty.Starter went out 60 days after I had it.No fault of the dealer or me but they stood behind it and came to the farm 50 miles away and replaced it.$500 starter.

If a dealer blatantly misrepresents a piece of eq he lost my business forever!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the best thing I've seen on used tractor lots, and it seems to be catching on, is a short term warranty on used tractors (or any equipment for that matter)
I picked up a JCB 185-65 bout 3 years ago from Deere Country and they gave me a 1 year drivetrain warranty.
Just picked up a MF7495 from Lu Lin and they included a 30 hour powertrain warranty.
I like that


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

My uncle wanted me to go with him to look at a 5209 disc conditioner as I have one. Went to the local dealer and the owner/salesman stated that it was a good machine and had "been through the shop".
I went to the lot and looked the machine over and quickly observed that the cutterbar was out of time...no big deal to re-time, but why was it out of time.

I pulled the oil-check plug on the gearbox and could get my whole pinky finger in the hole and bent down...could't reach any oil.

Told the salesman "next time you run a piece of crap through your shop, may wanna slow down a little bit so they can work on it".

Same dealer that, I price a Gehl round baler from that they had on their lot; gave me a price; I went home and mulled it over; had a buyer for my round baler; called dealer next day that I was coming to look it over and after spinning it up with one of their tractors and if there was nothing obvious, I would pay em and take it home. Told me to c'mon up and they would hook a tractor to it for me. Went and they were on lunch (no big deal, everyone has to eat and it gave me another chance to look the baler over.) When the owner/salesman got back from lunch, I went to speak with him and he said he would send a mechanic right out to hook a tractor to it for me. Went back to the baler and sat on the tailgate of my truck for the better part of an hour and did not see anyone. FINALLY, here comes the mechanic...he ain't riding a tractor and he ain't carrying one over his shoulder. He comes and tells me that the baler ain't for sale as it belongs to a customer and they had just worked on it for him. The dang salesman didn't even have the gumption to come give me the bad news to my face.

This is from a small mom/pop dealer that I had sung praises and felt lucky to have near me. I wouldn't buy anything sight-unseen even from a dealer that I trust...let alone someone I didn't know.

Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Been through the Shop"


----------



## ZetorProxima90 (Jun 11, 2018)

toddhandy said:


> I often look at tractors online and would like to purchase one of them from time to time. I feel like I need to go look at it and drive it. Most of the places I come across are not implement dealers they are Local guys who buy and sell tractors. When I contact them the first thing I ask is where did the tractor come from? Many times I get the run a round and I never get a answer or the owners name who previously owned the tractor. I have called a Implement near buy where the tractor is located and asked if I could pay a Mechanic to go look at the tractor and they normally want nothing to do with it. What is everyone's experiences with this situation?
> 
> The tractor I am looking at is in Orchard, Iowa 50460. I someone on here lives real close to this location please let me know.
> 
> ...


 My thoughts Todd is if they balk when it comes to giving out information on previous owners, year of manufacture, actual hours etc I'd be very suspect. If it smells like a skunk it's probably a skunk. As for the hiring a mechanic to go through the tractor if the dealership wants nothing to do with it how about the local mechanic/fix it guy? Everyone has that local guy that works on stuff on the side out of his garage or shop, maybe you could hire one of those?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I am going through some struggles with this very topic. Bought M-135X 3 months ago and seller told me up front the tractor shifted sharply. I knew Kubota's had a snappy shift and thought maybe he didn't buy/sell many Kubotas so he just wasn't used to them???
So I Called local Kubota dealer and asked him if he would drop by and spend some time going through the tractor. I specifically identified the transmission shifting as an area of concern. Remember, this is a Kubota AG dealer, very familiar with these tractors. After going through the tractor, he phoned me from the cab and told me "it just needs recalibrated" along with a list of other minor issues. He was pretty thorough. I asked him how involved/costly was the transmission calibration and he told me a few hundred dollars. 
I thought, OK I'm satisfied and I bought the tractor. Had it recalibrated at local big Kubota dealer. Now I'm using it quite often and the 4 to 5 shift is very sharp. Almost lifts front wheels off the ground sometimes. It's fine when it's cold. I personally changed the transmission fluid and filter a few hours after using the tractor. No difference. Maybe there's another issue I've overlooked....I don't know.

Moral of my story is, even if you do hire a "technician" to look at the tractor, it's no guarantee. Conversely, as I mentioned earlier in the thred, I had a great experience hiring a mechanic with another dealer. I think to be fair to the Kubota dealer, he didn't know that the tractor needed to be fully warmed up to show the 4-5 shift sharpness. But I also think he should know that warmed-up fluid would be necessary to get an accurate appraisal of the shift firmness. Also, it was just an educated guess that "recalibration" would fix the shift sharpness.

I'm just saying, it's a good precaution, but it's not foolproof or a 100% guarantee. Even if you go see/drive in person, it's not a 100% guarantee.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Id be afraid to do it.

Im disappointed in the number of people that will say something like "so and so is going wrong on my tractor gonna try and sell it before I have to fix it." Im no saint but I believe it is wrong to sell someone a problem you know about or suspect without disclosing it. Thats why I want Vermeer to buy my baler back...Ill lose a bundle selling it with all the problems I have had even though it only has a few hundred bales on it because Im not gonna hide them.

As for auctions, they seem worst of all. Some of the worst problems I have seen have been equipment at auctions. I think thats often why they end up there.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

Not sure if this will help but I'll add my "experiences".

I'm far more familiar with the auto world, but I suspect things are sorta similar and that's what I'll share based on. Humans are humans.

With antique cars, if you hire someone to go look at it, they take on some sort of liability, or the potential of liability, so if they're any good, they'll try to talk you out of buying it. After all, you pay them either way. If they say don't buy it, well they are off the hook if you buy it and find a problem. If they said it looks good, or even give a list of "needs" well, what happens when something goes wrong unexpected? They might get sued, right or wrong.

I also have made a career in the new car sales world. It's been good to me. Sites like CarGurus give folks an idea when something is a better than normal deal... but it's always only based on model, features, miles and price. The actual REASON it's cheap isn't listed. Now frankly in the car world we sell used vehicles on a 90 day cycle and want to dump them quick if longer than that. There might not be a reason why it's at that point, but I'm willing to bet nearly every car that car gurus said is a great deal probably has been sitting... and that means no one who saw it in person wanted it for a fair market price.

It does get different when searching for something specific. Be it tractor or car. You might be the only one looking for something and just get lucky and find something that was overlooked. If you're into Pontiac Azteks... there are probably lots of great deals out there that are legit great deals!

IMO, if yo're looking for a general range of tractor or car, you should be able to find it within driving range and see it yourself. The odds NOT finding what you want for a fair deal nearby seem slim. Consider what the value is of getting to see it in person, and all of a sudden fair is probably a better deal than "great". I know some folks simply want the world best deal, but IMO you take on other risks and expenses over the course of your life doing this. However, if you are that person, none of what I said makes sense anyway, and you probably figured I was slimy when I said I was a salesperson.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Far as buying site unseen, we've bought a few things from Plevna implement unseen, if Bill Shrock says it's good, we believe him. They did miss a few things on a combine we bought, sent one of their guys out and replaced whatever they missed sans charge.

For other purchases that was just too far to drive, I've hired a private appraiser to look it over, they have no skin in the game either way and will get paid whether its a bargain or a huge steaming pile of crap. Helps a ton to call a few, the last one I had look over my current discbine has also run his brothers identical machine so was vary familiar with the machine.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I've bought a rotary rake, tractor (Ford 4610), and a haybine, all site unseen. Most everybody here knows how those all went:

1. The tractor: bought it from a dealership in Kansas. I called, asked some questions about it, asked for more pictures. He was forthcoming on everything, gave me a rating on it in his personal opinion, sent me lots more pictures, weighed the tractor. It was listed for $9500. When I decided to buy, I offered $9000, he counter-offered $8500. Yeah, you read that right. So I bought it for $8500. The tractor has been virtually flawless for me, and it was as good or better than he described. I'm in my second season with it.

2. The rotary rake: bought a 2001 Miller Pro 900 from a dealer in VA. I called about it, they said the farmer traded it in, seen 40 acres a year, when it came in it had a bad pivot bushing and they had to replace it. Said it ran well, looked to be in good condition and treated well in the pics. I bought it for $3000 and it's been a perfect machine for me, I'm in my second season with it.

3. The haybine: Most everybody here knows this story. I bought a 1993 NH 488 haybine that looked to be in mint condition from a dealer in Illinois. Called the dealer, said it has 500 acres on it, came off a small hobby farm. I had them test it for me, said it ran well, nice and smooth, rollers were crisp and looked brand new. I bought it for $2500 and it's like a brand new mower, runs very smooth and quiet, did my first cut flawlessly. I changed out the lift cylinder hydraulic lines.

These things I found on Tractorhouse and bought sight unseen. Ironically, almost all equipment I did buy sight seen where I could test first, I've sold it all as it gave me problems, and it was through private sellers. There's a risk to this but there's several things I consider to mitigate that risk:


Even if I bought it sight-seen, that doesn't rule out an issue that I wouldn't learn about until I was about 5 acres in (as I've well-learned).
I have to be picky
I'm not looking at the cheapest equipment
I buy through an implement dealer, not private sale.
I only look for equipment that looks to be abnormally well-maintained with seemingly low use
I don't buy repainted equipment
If the dealer doesn't know its history or anything about it, I don't buy it
When I know there's a piece of equipment I want, I'll scour Tractorhouse daily for months, it helps me set the baseline and learn what's junk and what's not. I don't look into ads with no information listed on the equipment.
I call the implement dealer and get a read for how reliable they are based on how much they want to talk to me about it, how receptive they are to my requests and questions, how accommodating they are, etc. My experience with 3 different implement dealers in different states so far has been positive as they know I'm an out of state buyer. They've all been really helpful. 
I buy the equipment at a good enough price that it's still not a bad deal for me even if there ends up being a major repair required.
Consult the people here

Maybe I've been extremely lucky 3 times in a row, but I'm willing to accept some risk, I can quantify monetarily how much risk I'm willing to accept and then I mitigate that risk with the due diligence employed above. One important caveat for MY situation is I already have a good job, haying for me is something fun to do on the side. My equipment doesn't see a lot of use or abuse so I factor that in; a piece of equipment nearing the end of its life could very well still last quite a while on my operation. And, my income isn't depending on my equipment. If it were, then the level of risk increases exponentially.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Hayjosh, that is good advice. I don't like the repainted equipment either. If I cant speak to the previous owner its a no go for me as well.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Frantz, liked your post and comments at the end. I have been in sales about thirty five years, real estate and by far most years insurance. It amazes me how some people will trust you the second you meet and others rather trust a person over the phone who called them, fast talking or a radio commercial. I have found a true salesperson is professional who yes needs to make a living but they really care about the purchase. The item being sold and the buyer. They really do want the buyer to get the best for them they can

,

Now you all who raise hay to sell, realize you are also a "salesperson" and some of you are excellent, your success proves it.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I almost did. Was looking for a Ford 3910 Series II. Found a couple but just felt uneasy about it. As it turned out, local Craig's List posted exactly what I was looking for. Done deal. Would I have bought without sitting in the seat.....probably not.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought a tractor, swather and baler that I found online. The swather off of Auctiontime, and have not had any major issues with. The tractor off of Tractorhouse, and for the first two years no problems; this year we ended up putting in two new hydraulic pumps and a PTO clutch. Other than than no other problems with the tractor. Had I looked at the tractor in person, I don't think I could have known that two years later I would be putting a bunch more money into it; I guess that is what I get for buying a 1979 tractor. Now I did go look at the baler, and the first year put just about as much money into it as I bought it for; with what I know now, I would have never bought it. As they say, you can fix anything as long as you don't run out of money.


----------



## chappysinclair (Aug 3, 2018)

As long as you arent buying from Ebay I have found good deals.

My first tractor was 20k and out of New York. Purchased off of Ebay and later found out the poster was using a stolen log in. Long story short I got my money back but the old "if its too good to be true, then it is" came into play.

Ultimately found one up around Abiline Texas on craigslist, had my cousin check it out and got the guy to throw in an old gator and shipping with what I paid.


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

I have bought many pieces of equipment and vehicles sight unseen. My worst buy was a TS110 New Holland tractor that I traded for at a dealership I had nown for 40 years and trusted. 40 hours later the injection pump came apart and cost me $4000 to buy new. No repair on the old one too much trashed. This tractor has cost me over 12000 for the 1500 hours I have put on it in less than 10 years. The only vehicle that gave me grief was a drug forfeiture 2000 model F-150 4wd. It had been run over 10 years and 100000 miles without an oil change. It was owned by a county. Drug Forfeiture vehicles are not on the inventory of the agency/.department. They have no account for their maintenance so they just run them into the ground and go get another one. Never again buy a drug forfeiture that has an engine... Otherwise, I have had better luck with at the pictures..


----------



## Hayman7502 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bought a JD 4840 online. I talked to the owner and talked to his mechanic. They had a shop fire X years ago and lost all the paperwork and maintenance records. Told me roughly 400hrs on new engine. Minor leaks. Very tight maintenance schedule! I had them send me a cold start video and walk around of the tractor. That's when I decided to put a bid on it. I got it for a steal of a price. 
Got it in the shop and that tractor has been fingered more times than a bowling ball! Typical quick fix and get it back in the field. Took two weeks to get the wiring in order. Tractor has fought us every step of the way getting it field ready. I'm glad we were able to do our own repairs. Any other shop price would have been more than I paid for the tractor. 
If I had checked it out personally I might have noticed those things..... might. There was hidden stuff that I wouldn't have seen until it was in the shop. 
I would physically go look at the next equipment purchase. Then I'm only mad at myself for overlooking things.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All this conversation brings me to an idea:

Create a new forum where HT members wanting to buy long distance equipment ask other HT members to look equipment they want to buy for each other.

We all have above average to excellent mechanical skills. We could all do this for each other for free, or a reasonable fee.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a friend here in Ontario who imports all kinds of large fed tractors from his uncles dealership in Germany.these tractors are mint.you name the brand n he will get it.my buddy bought a ford genesis w 210 hp w 3000 hours on it. Very nice unit. They usually come w front pto and front 3 pth.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Haven't bought a tractor, but I have bought a few pieces of equipment from a local utility's online auction (floor buffers, Polaris Ranger, tool boxes, and a truck). Had good luck with all of them.

With regards to the motorized equipment, I am familiar with this utility and know they have a good maintenance program in place. With that said, you never want to buy a vehicle that was used in one of their power plants. It may be low mileage, but they usually have a hard life. The seat is usually a dead giveaway.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Haven't bought a tractor, but I have bought a few pieces of equipment from a local utility's online auction (floor buffers, Polaris Ranger, tool boxes, and a truck). Had good luck with all of them.
> 
> With regards to the motorized equipment, I am familiar with this utility and know they have a good maintenance program in place. With that said, you never want to buy a vehicle that was used in one of their power plants. It may be low mileage, but they usually have a hard life. The seat is usually a dead giveaway.


Most light diesel truck sellers don't even know the answer, I always ask for HOURS on a truck. Miles is important, but hours and miles will tell a more in depth story about a truck. I looked at a used diesel that had low miles on it (low miles for me, anyway) 110,000 miles. But it had 7000 hours on it. That means it was driven an average speed of 15.7MPH or more likely, did a lot of idling.

My 550 has 140,000 miles on it, but only like 3800 hours, so its average speed was 37MPH. Thats much better. Lots of highway miles.

I was told look at trucks with an average driving speed of 30MPH or more. That way you're getting either a "highway" truck or a low idle hours truck.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Most light diesel truck sellers don't even know the answer, I always ask for HOURS on a truck. Miles is important, but hours and miles will tell a more in depth story about a truck. I looked at a used diesel that had low miles on it (low miles for me, anyway) 110,000 miles. But it had 7000 hours on it. That means it was driven an average speed of 15.7MPH or more likely, did a lot of idling.
> My 550 has 140,000 miles on it, but only like 3800 hours, so its average speed was 37MPH. Thats much better. Lots of highway miles.
> I was told look at trucks with an average driving speed of 30MPH or more. That way you're getting either a "highway" truck or a low idle hours truck.


You also need to be careful on looking at hours as most trucks reset at 9,999 I maintain out trucks in the fleet with several showing Low hours do to Turing over.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Or on rams cluster repairs. When I took mine in for a burnt out light bulb it came back with 20k extra miles and 0 hours. What a fight that was as the extra miles put it out of warranty.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Few years back went with him to auto auction as he was in the used car business. We were there about four hours and not sure the brand now but the vehicle I noticed the most was a diesel pickup that was sitting there idling all that time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Palmettokat said:


> Few years back went with him to auto auction as he was in the used car business. We were there about four hours and not sure the brand now but the vehicle I noticed the most was a diesel pickup that was sitting there idling all that time.


Some stupid Old ways die hard


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

Usually buying tractors through third partys is inviting disaster. When you get it and find something wrong with it (You Will) the selling agent is going to tell you he knew nothing about it and the problem was not disclosed to him. In the last three years we have bought three expensive pieces of equipment. All have required expensive repairs, with the one owner piece the tractor was as described and took the least amount to get operational. So I would buy direct from owner. It's harder for them to look you in the eye and lie.

The most expensive (and I knew it would be) had a brand new hydraulic filter on it. Right there you know something is wrong with the hydraulics. No one puts new filters on something they are going to sell. If it's a Deere pull the PTO shaft out and see if the splines are still there.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have changed my mind on buying used tractors unseen.
Don't do it unless you have to and hope you can get someone from HT or a friend who lives nearby to do a thorough "test drive". 
Also, make sure you get a great deal or put away some repair money.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

An amendment to my previous post. I have since done a trade with my one tractor for another one. They came out to our farm and started mine up. They didn't look all that close at it and I wasn't home at the time. They offered me a straight trade for one I was looking at. Theirs was marked at $7500 and once the trade happened they had my old one listed for $10900. No problem there with me. I knew what mine needed and (correctly) presumed the one I was looking at wasn't as bad but I hadn't had time to go over and look at it (foolish I realize given the closeness). Now this store I have learned through the process that they don't really do anything to their used equipment. The one I bought had a blocked return line for fuel that caused a push on line to disconnect. Turns out that's likely why it was traded in. Previous owners (a township) had replaced the fuel tank and the tank they got had a clog in the return line so they just gave up (it's also 40 years old so easy to write off).

In counter, I also had it appraised by another shop. I know and have see the work lists for what they do for used equipment to get it up to snuff. I know if I bought something from them it would work. They also offered me $3500 credit for my tractor. Which gives room for the repairs they typically do.

The market price of used equipment doesn't dramatically change based on the amount of work put into it. Different dealers will have different philosophies on how they bring equipment to market, but the market is the same price. Some dealers want to build a reputation on what they sell and others are just turning houses. For me with equipment that needed work, the turning house lottery worked to my advantage. But I think if I was just buying equipment outright I'd go to the other shop if both had what I wanted. So sight unseen will have to involve some knowledge of what sort of dealer you're working with.


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

I have bought trucks and a 4wd CAT loader online and from pictures. They aere the best I ever had. I bought one tractor Case-IH JX85 from a dealer in East texas he delivered it and then owered the price $6K when I told him to take it back. I did about $400 in repairs and put a $7K loader on it and then it would not pull my 9ft disk mower in July without getting hot. I gave another $7.5K to trade it for a TS110 New Holland w/ loader from a Case-IH dealer I had known for 50 years. Tractor showed 1200hrs In less than 40 hours the injection pump came apart. Dealer said sorry!! $4K in repairs. at 2500 hours valve goes thru piston. NH dealer thought it was the drive plate. Installed new one and found nothing wrong in rear end. Pulled valve cover and found valve dropped. I told them to put cover back on and I would pick it up. $3600 and a new windshield cause dealer broke it. Also damaged fuel gauge in tank. Brought tractor home and $1000 later I had an inframe overhaul w/ new pistons and a rebuilt head. I had a retired Ford mechanic look at it. He said the Ford Genesis 4 cyl was a great engine but if vlaves not maintaineed they would suck a valve at 8000 hours. He looked at tractor noted the gasket in the hour meter loose and said hours had been run back... I bought a Polaris ranger from a dealer in Feb. They charged another $300 tgo clean it up it was really dirty. It was the only one with A/C and I needed the A/C. I asked about new filters and oil. Salesman said it was changed 15 hours go so it did not need it. I worked in a dealership nearly 50 yrs ago while going to college. We changed all fluids and filters on every machine when it came in and we fixed all problems. Now, you pay extra for them to wash it......... I bought a 5000 ford on public surplus. It said it did not have lift arms.Could not really see from pics. Got it for $2000. Had to buy another engine to get injector pump at a decent price. Simms pump rebuild was $1000. Engine with pump was $600 delivered. Sp;ent another $1000 in labor with pump and brakes. Then hyd pump would not get enough pressure to actuate PTO or raise external cylinder. Also no 3pt arms at all. It was an industrial model made for a backhoe. Also had to install new seat. Not sure if PTO works or not. This was a tractor from a local town. It had maintenance records. They were crap, just like the tractor.... Ther ejust ain't any good used deals anymore....


----------

